# Frage zu Filechoser



## Helmut (21. Apr 2005)

Hallo,

ich wollte den Filechoser java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/components/filechooser.html
benutzen. 
Jetzt bekomme ich aber folgende Fehlermeldung:



ava.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.io.FilePermission C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\thomas d\Desktop read)

	at java.security.AccessControlContext.checkPermission(Unknown Source)

	at java.security.AccessController.checkPermission(Unknown Source)

	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkPermission(Unknown Source)

	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkRead(Unknown Source)

	at java.io.File.exists(Unknown Source)

	at sun.awt.shell.ShellFolder.exists(Unknown Source)

	at javax.swing.filechooser.FileSystemView.getSystemDisplayName(Unknown Source)

	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicFileChooserUI$BasicFileView.getName(Unknown Source)

	at javax.swing.plaf.metal.MetalFileChooserUI.installComponents(Unknown Source)

	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicFileChooserUI.installUI(Unknown Source)

	at javax.swing.plaf.metal.MetalFileChooserUI.installUI(Unknown Source)

	at javax.swing.JComponent.setUI(Unknown Source)

	at javax.swing.JFileChooser.updateUI(Unknown Source)

	at javax.swing.JFileChooser.setup(Unknown Source)

	at javax.swing.JFileChooser.<init>(Unknown Source)

	at javax.swing.JFileChooser.<init>(Unknown Source)

	at FileChooserDemo.<init>(FileChooserDemo.java:30)

	at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance0(Native Method)

	at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(Unknown Source)

	at sun.reflect.DelegatingConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(Unknown Source)

	at java.lang.reflect.Constructor.newInstance(Unknown Source)

	at java.lang.Class.newInstance0(Unknown Source)

	at java.lang.Class.newInstance(Unknown Source)

	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)

	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(Unknown Source)

	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)

	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)

	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)

Leider bin ich noch absoluter Anfänger was Java angeht. Kann mir wer Sagen wo das Problem liegt??


----------



## The_S (21. Apr 2005)

Du kannst von nem Applet aus net auf die lokale Festplatte zugreifen ...


----------



## Guest (21. Apr 2005)

Wie,
es gibt doch upload Applets mit dateibrowsern...wie machen die das denn??


----------



## The_S (21. Apr 2005)

Signatur!? Such mal hier danach, wirst bestimmt schnell fündig :wink:


----------



## Guest (21. Apr 2005)

Hi,
vielen Dank für die Info 
Ohm mann das ist ech nicht gerade einfach :-(


----------

